# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Tires...

## gary leblanc

been looking at tires to buy next month ,.. I'm looking HARD  at  315/70r/17  Yokohama IT G072s Tires,..any one Here running then ...they say there good for 50,000 miles...???

----------


## Lumpskie

Which tire is the G027?  I don't see them on Yokohama's website.  I've run the older AT/S, my parents run the new G015AT.  Both are great tires for and on road rig that sees some offroad.

----------


## Lumpskie

OK... I found Yokohama *G072* tires.  They are a studless winter tire with good reviews:


Saw this comment on one of my other forums:




> I  had this tire (geolandar I/T G072) on the 100 for four winter seasons,  size 275/70R16 (standard 31").  Best unstudded winter tire I ever had,  on any vehicle. 4 years is kind of a maximum for winter tires before the  rubber starts getting too hard. 
> Now I'm  looking for a new set, but the current version of the I/T is slightly  different, called I/T-S G073. Don't know if it is as good.
> One  of the greatest features of the I/T G072 was the sideways grip, in that  it didn't loose the grip suddenly/abrubtly when cornering too fast. It  started to slowly "step" sideways, in a very controlled way.  Some other  tires normally just holds on firmly through the curve until suddenly -  swoosh out.

----------


## Rubicon

> Which tire is the G027?  I don't see them on Yokohama's website.  I've run the older AT/S, my parents run the new G015AT.  Both are great tires for and on road rig that sees some offroad.


I will second the AT/S



I think Gary messed up the numbers. Maybe he meant the G072? If so, I doubt a snow tire will last that long, especially it's usable life for use as a safe winter tire. But Japanese tires are like their steel, hard to beat.

----------


## gary leblanc

Rubicon ...Lumpskie  was right...G072  I would like to go with the.. At/S Go15 looks like more bite .. but don't want the noise....lol

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...G015&tab=Sizes

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Yokohama-...&wl13=&veh=sem

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires...dar+I%2FT+G072

https://www.tacomaworld.com/tirecalc...0r17-315-65r17

----------

